# Twitch: Fan beleidigt Pokimane, sie lässt sich das nicht gefallen



## AndreLinken (9. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: Fan beleidigt Pokimane, sie lässt sich das nicht gefallen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Twitch: Fan beleidigt Pokimane, sie lässt sich das nicht gefallen*


----------



## AndreLinken (9. November 2021)

Dies war im Vergleich zu richtig heftigen Beleidigungen sicherlich ein eher harmloser Vorfall. Dennoch zeigt es IMHO die Schattenseiten eines bekannten Streamers. Es ist eben kein Zuckerschlecken, wenn man eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Rabowke (9. November 2021)

... ich meine dazu das ich bislang Pokimane und die andere aus den News nicht kannte, aber ich die Beleidigung eher niedlich fand, chubby != fat und die Antwort dämlich, jedenfalls hab ich nach der News eine total tolle Erwiderung erwartet und wurde, nun ja, enttäuscht.

Was vllt. auch am eigentlichen Thema liegt.   

Ich bin ja selbst schuld, also das ich die News anklicke, lese und danach genau so schlau bzw. dumm da stehe wie vorher.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry aber das seh ich wie schon Rabowke schrieb absolut nicht als derbe Beleidigung, nicht mal im Ansatz. Bestenfalls (oder schlimmstenfalls) als kleine(!) Stichelei, die keinerlei Meldung/News benötigt hätte.


----------



## Nikolis (9. November 2021)

ich finde sie und ihre reaktion großartig 

als streamer muss man sich schon ein psychisch echt dickes fell zulegen und schlagfertig sein.
denn wer den arsch gern aus dem fenster hält, der muss sich nicht wundern wenn er auch geküsst wird.


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Dies war im Vergleich zu richtig heftigen Beleidigungen sicherlich ein eher harmloser Vorfall. Dennoch zeigt es IMHO die Schattenseiten eines bekannten Streamers. Es ist eben kein Zuckerschlecken, wenn man eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist. Was meint ihr dazu?


Was ich dazu meine?
Man könnte einen richtigen Artikel verfassen und ein paar dieser Twitch-Grössen (?)  direkt ansprechen und deren Erfahrungen sammeln.

Aber diese News ist ja sowas von....
Peinlich? Nutzlos...
einfach Nö


----------



## Schalkmund (9. November 2021)

> Ich habe nie jemandem irgendetwas dafür bezahlt, um ihm etwas zu sagen. Magst du solche Sachen?



Warum stellt sie ihr Geschäftsmodell in Frage? Nachher merken ihre Simps noch, wie dumm es ihr Geld nachzuwerfen.


----------



## schokoeis (9. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Dies war im Vergleich zu richtig heftigen Beleidigungen sicherlich ein eher harmloser Vorfall. Dennoch zeigt es IMHO die Schattenseiten eines bekannten Streamers. Es ist eben kein Zuckerschlecken, wenn man eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist. Was meint ihr dazu?


Müssen sie aushalten, der Ausgleich ist mehr als saftig. Zum Glück gibts keine "Majestäts-Beleidigung" mehr. Wenn sies nicht abkönnen, sollten sie aus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden. War schon immer so, wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> News


A-HA!


----------



## Toni (9. November 2021)

Ich fand ihre Reaktion zu wenig... Na klar, war es keine Beleidigung, eher ein Statement, dass die meines Erachtens eher schlanke Dame, als zu kräftig bezeichnet wird. Pummelig ist für mich in diesem Kontext definitiv negativ konnotiert. Das wird sie selbst vielleicht nicht treffen, aber sicherlich ein junges Mädchen, dass ihr folgt und sich nun mega fett vorkommt. 
Das Internet ist einfach nicht der richtige Ort, um Leute auf so einer Ebene zu bewerten. 


McDrake schrieb:


> Aber diese News ist ja sowas von....
> Peinlich? Nutzlos...
> einfach Nö


Kein Interesse an einem Diskurs zu so einem Thema?   Das ist nämlich, was die News bei mir anstößt^^


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich fand ihre Reaktion zu wenig... Na klar, war es keine Beleidigung, eher ein Statement, dass die meines Erachtens eher schlanke Dame, als zu kräftig bezeichnet wird. Pummelig ist für mich in diesem Kontext definitiv negativ konnotiert. Das wird sie selbst vielleicht nicht treffen, aber sicherlich ein junges Mädchen, dass ihr folgt und sich nun mega fett vorkommt.
> Das Internet ist einfach nicht der richtige Ort, um Leute auf so einer Ebene zu bewerten.
> 
> Kein Interesse an einem Diskurs zu so einem Thema?   Das ist nämlich, was die News bei mir anstößt^^


Ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Auf mich wirken solches “News“ vielmehr befremdlich. Soll heissen, inwieweit ist so ein Furz (bitte um Entschuldigung) eine Schlagzeile wert?
Fällt eher unter die Rubrik: Ja und Duschgel ist auch schon wieder teurer geworden.
Stattdessen könnte man auch Forza Horizon testen. Nur so als Idee.

Ich weiß natürlich auch, welchen Algorithmen News folgen und wie sie sich Google unterwerfen. Und eigentlich bin selber schuld, wenn ich das anklicke. Ich müßte es nicht tun.
Doch die schiere Flut an Belanglosigkeiten, die in immer größerer Häufigkeit eine Seite dominieren, von der man thematisch eher anderes erwartet, wirft zunehmend Fragen auf.


----------



## Nevrion (9. November 2021)

Wow, jetzt mal ehrlich? Wo steckt denn hier eine relevante Information in diesem Artikel? Eine Person A hat zu einer Person B irgendwas gesagt, was Person A nicht gefällt oder gefallen könnte. Who cares? Als ob das irgendwas besonderes wäre. Das geschieht live tag täglich auf der Welt.
Generell finde ich nicht, dass Geschehnisse auf Twitch dieser Art überhaupt einen Artikel wert sind. Was genau war denn das Ziel dieses Artikels? Uns vor Augen zu halten das Menschen manchmal ein bisschen gemein sein können? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Lukas Schmid (9. November 2021)

Warum wir News zu Twitch-Stars machen? 

Das ist jetzt auf keinerlei Weise böse gemeint, aber: Ihr, die ihr euch darüber beschwert, seid nicht die einzige Zielgruppe, die wir ansprechen. Als Webseite, die Gaming - und weit darüber hinaus Entertainment generell - großflächig abdeckt, sind solche Themen genauso Teil unseres Portfolios.

Twitch-Streamer sind für unzählige meist, aber auch definitiv nicht ausschließlich jüngere Menschen ihre Promis, ihre Vertrauenspersonen, denen sie folgen und über die sie sich informieren. Für die sind diese News da, und für jene Leser, die halt aus Neugierde heraus daran interessiert sind.

Wir tun das ja auch nicht aus dem Blauen heraus. Es wird keinen schockieren, aber als werbefinanzierte Webseite sind wir auf Zugriffe und Engagement angewiesen. Und News zu Pokimane, Asmongold und Co. laufen sehr gut. Weil es eben viele Leute gibt, die sich genau dafür interessieren.

Schlussendlich ist es ja einfach: Es muss ja niemand auf ein Thema klicken, das ihn oder sie eindeutig nicht interessiert. Die anderen Artikel und News verschwinden deswegen ja nicht. 

Ach, zu Forza Horizon 5 noch: Unser Test braucht leider länger als geplant, da unser zuständiger Redakteur krank wurde. Er sitzt aber jetzt dran und wir reichen Test + Video möglichst bald nach, vermutlich morgen.


----------



## Nevrion (9. November 2021)

Na ja, ich geh ja noch mit, wenn irgendwas wichtiges oder nennenswertes in einen solchen Stream passiert, aber hier geht es um Nichtigkeiten. Ihre Antwort war jetzt weder witzig, noch spektakulär und eine echte Beleidigung war es in dem Kontext auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. November 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Twitch-Streamer sind für unzählige meist, aber auch definitiv nicht ausschließlich jüngere Menschen ihre Promis, ihre Vertrauenspersonen, denen sie folgen und über die sie sich informieren. Für die sind diese News da, und für jene Leser, die halt aus Neugierde heraus daran interessiert sind.


Tun sie das nicht schon, indem sie diesen Gestalten auf ihren jeweiligen Kanälen folgen?


LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Wir tun das ja auch nicht aus dem Blauen heraus. Es wird keinen schockieren, aber als werbefinanzierte Webseite sind wir auf Zugriffe und Engagement angewiesen. Und News zu Pokimane, Asmongold und Co. laufen sehr gut. Weil es eben viele Leute gibt, die sich genau dafür interessieren.
> 
> Schlussendlich ist es ja einfach: Es muss ja niemand auf ein Thema klicken, das ihn oder sie eindeutig nicht interessiert. Die anderen Artikel und News verschwinden deswegen ja nicht.


Ich glaube es wird langsam Zeit, gewisse Seiten zu verlassen.
Das ist auch nicht aus dem Blauen heraus, aber ich merke schon seit geraumer Zeit, dass ich nicht mehr Zielgruppe bin.
Ist auch nicht weiter schlimm…ist halt so.
Kann und will mit manchen Sachen keine Zeit mehr verschwenden und wieder Artikel, Rezensionen und Berichte mit Substanz lesen und hören.
Hab auch keine Lust mehr, zum Beispiel hier erst mühselig durch die Startseite zu scrollen auf der Suche danach, denn wenn ihr mal ehrlich zu euch selbst seid…der größte Teil ist ganz einfach belangloser Mist und ich kenne Zeiten, da war das nicht so.
Euch sollte außerdem bewußt sein, dass ihr mit der forcierten Vorgehensweise dahingehend viele langjährigen Leser komplett vor den Kopf stosst und ja, auch abschreckt.
Wenn man sich die Kommentare und Reaktionen in diesem Beitrag anschaut, widerspreche ich außerdem der These, dass solche Artikel sich allgemeiner Beliebtheit erfreuen, im Gegenteil.
Sie sind für niemanden wichtig, außer für Euren Clickbait.
Also viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin mit der von Euch bevorzugt definierten Zielgruppe. Mögen sie Euch gewogen bleiben.
Ich bin raus.


----------



## 1xok (9. November 2021)

cake throw fair

EDIT: 
Kennt ihr das? Ihr lest etwas, was euch auf etwas anderes bringt und ihr könnt das dann partout nicht finden? Mich erinnert die Meldung an einen Film. In dem geht es um einen Schausteller, der auf dem Rummel dieses spezielle Spiel anbietet, wo Leute ihn gegen Bezahlung mit Bällen bewerfen können. Ziel ist es dabei eine Scheibe  zu treffen, so dass er ins Wasser fällt. In Abwandlung gibt es das auch mit Torten. Der Schausteller provoziert dabei die Leute, um sie zu immer neuen Würfen zu animieren. Das eskaliert irgendwann. Ich kann mich an dem Film leider nicht mehr richtig erinnern, würde ihn mir aber gerne noch einmal ansehen. Kennt von euch jemand diesen Film? 

Mein Google Fu ist gerade leider am Ende.


----------



## EvilReFlex (10. November 2021)

Was sollen die ganzen News über irgendwelche Influencer? 
Schon langsam nervts, alleine schon die Überschriften und Fratzen zu sehen.
Gibt genug News über PC relevante Themen die Ihr nicht berichtet.


----------



## derboehsevincent (10. November 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Warum wir News zu Twitch-Stars machen?
> 
> Das ist jetzt auf keinerlei Weise böse gemeint, aber: Ihr, die ihr euch darüber beschwert, seid nicht die einzige Zielgruppe, die wir ansprechen. Als Webseite, die Gaming - und weit darüber hinaus Entertainment generell - großflächig abdeckt, sind solche Themen genauso Teil unseres Portfolios.


Welche Zielgruppe hat man denn so als PCGAMES und welche sind für euch wichtiger? PC Nutzer die Spiele spielen oder Hirnis die sich nutzlosen Plattformen ergeben um dort irgendwelchen Weichgespülten zuzuschauen? Und Ihr tut so als wenn das auch nur in irgendeiner Art und Weise relevant wäre. Nein ist es nicht. Streamzuschauer sagen nichts über den Erfolg eines Spiel aus. Wenn Streamer X sagt das CoD doof ist, dann braucht Ihr das nicht hier schreiben - es juckt hier schlicht keinen. Wenn jemand "beledigt" wurde, hat das auch nichts hier zu suchen. Und das zählt für yt, twitter und erst Recht Twitch.
Ihr seit ja nun keine 2 Mann Bude - es wird sich jemand finden der weiss, wie rum man nen Controler halten muss um Forza zu spielen. Oder schaut euch doch nen Twitch Stream an - da schein es ja alle Infos zu geben, die Ihr so braucht.


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Schlussendlich ist es ja einfach: Es muss ja niemand auf ein Thema klicken, das ihn oder sie eindeutig nicht interessiert. Die anderen Artikel und News verschwinden deswegen ja nicht.


Ja, das ist die übliche Antwort.
Meine übliche Frage, die ich mir dann stelle:
Hätte man in dieser Zeit vielleicht etwas relevantes recherchieren können?
Gar ein interview organisieren... halt etwas, das mehr Substanz hat?

Aber es ist wies ist, ich bin wie ich bin... wohl langsam zu alt für solche "News".


----------



## flloyd (10. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


Das es bodenlos nichtig und auch etwas peinlich ist über sowas zu "berichten", das man damit "Inhalt" und Klicks macht. Das jeder - der sich ernsthaft für so einen komplett unwichtigen Quatsch interessiert - mir leid tut.

UND natürlich auch mal wieder: Warum und warum und warum landet das immer und immer und immer wieder in der Kategorie Startseite / *PC*.

Ja - ich weiß das Toni geschrieben hat das da was angeleiert ist, aber wie schwer kann es schon sein Artikel in die passenden Kategorien zu schaufeln (Twitch) und aus den unpassenden (PC Games) heraus zu lassen? Das geschieht ja bestimmt nicht zufällig und versehentlich. Und da wird es sicherlich leicht zu justierende, passende Stellschrauben geben das zu vermeiden. 

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie die meisten anderen hier: Wird das der Neue Standard auf pcgames.de - wird es wohl Zeit nach all diesen Jahrzehnten Heft und Webseite woanders zu lesen. Schade, aber wohl mein Einzelschicksal.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. November 2021)

flloyd schrieb:


> Schade, aber wohl mein Einzelschicksal.


Nein, bist nicht alleine.


----------



## flloyd (10. November 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Schlussendlich ist es ja einfach: Es muss ja niemand auf ein Thema klicken, das ihn oder sie eindeutig nicht interessiert.


Das versuche ich proaktiv zu vermeiden, deswegen rufe ich eure Seite mit pcgames.de/pc auf - weil mich nur die News zu PC/PC Games interessieren - und dennoch sehe ich dort dann ständig Artikel aus Startseite /Twitch, Startseite / Konsolennews, Netflix, Twitter, Drama und ob irgendwelche Twitchsternchen sich neue Unterhöschen kaufen mssen, weil die in ihre alte FSK 12 Reizwäsche nicht mehr reinpassen.....


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. November 2021)

flloyd schrieb:


> Das versuche ich proaktiv zu vermeiden, deswegen rufe ich eure Seite mit pcgames.de/pc auf - weil mich nur die News zu PC/PC Games interessieren


Da lasse ich mir auch noch gefallen, dass dort Konsolen-News auftauchen. Gibt ja auch viele Spieler, die so wie ich zum Beispiel etliche Plattformen haben und nutzen.
Was die anderen Sachen betrifft, hast du es ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2021)

Mich interessieren diese Themen auch selten, obwohl ich selbst häufig twitch konsumiere.

Nerviger als diese news finde ich aber die Nutzer hier, die sich jedes mal drüber ausloten und nebenbei die  Streamer generalisierend abwerten wollen.

Hätten es glaube ich letztens schon mal im Podcast besprochen. Leidiges Thema.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nerviger als diese news finde ich aber die Nutzer hier, die sich jedes mal drüber ausloten und nebenbei die  Streamer generalisierend abwerten wollen.
> 
> Hätten es glaube ich letztens schon mal im Podcast besprochen. Leidiges Thema.


Was ausschließlich daran liegt was einem selbst interessiert !

*Pc-Spiele* - deswegen bin ich zu mindestens 80% hier !
*Konsolenspiele* - bräuchte ich nicht, aber mich reizt es im gewissen Maße über den Tellerrand zu sehen
*Film/Video* - ist OK, aber halbherzig wenn nicht über Releases berichtet wird ...
_*Twitch/Facebook/etc.*_ - überflüssig, weil wenn es mich interessieren würde ich eh da gucken !

Genaugenommen könnte man das sogar noch nach präferierten Genres aufdröseln, aber da ist mir klar das es keine Seite je geben wird die sich nur zu 100% mit meinem Geschmack beschäftigt. 😉


----------



## ViktorEippert (10. November 2021)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Welche Zielgruppe hat man denn so als PCGAMES und welche sind für euch wichtiger? PC Nutzer die Spiele spielen oder Hirnis die sich nutzlosen Plattformen ergeben um dort irgendwelchen Weichgespülten zuzuschauen? Und Ihr tut so als wenn das auch nur in irgendeiner Art und Weise relevant wäre. Nein ist es nicht. Streamzuschauer sagen nichts über den Erfolg eines Spiel aus. Wenn Streamer X sagt das CoD doof ist, dann braucht Ihr das nicht hier schreiben - es juckt hier schlicht keinen. Wenn jemand "beledigt" wurde, hat das auch nichts hier zu suchen. Und das zählt für yt, twitter und erst Recht Twitch.


Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, wenn man kein Interesse an Twitch, Youtube und anderen Plattformen hat, die Videoinhalte anbieten. Und entsprechend dann auch nichts mit News anfangen kann, die sich um solche Plattformen drehen.

Aber diese Generalisierung von sowohl Plattform als auch deren Nutzer finde ich sehr problematisch. Es gibt sowohl auf Twitch als auch auf YT ein gigantisches Spektrum an Inhalten. Da sind auch Dinge dabei, wo ich den Kopf schüttle und mir meinen Teil dazu denke. Aber es gibt eben auch viel Anderes, Interessantes, Lehrreiches, Unterhaltsames, Witziges, etc. Pauschal alles so darzustellen, dass es von "Weichgespülten" angeboten wird und jeder, der sich das ansieht, gleich ein "Hirni" ist, ist einfach unverhältnismäßig.

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass nur Hirnis TV schauen, weil dort auch (ziemlich viel) Trash-TV läuft.

Noch direkt zum Thema: Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Toni. Pokimane selbst wird diese Aussage nicht tangiert haben, aber gemessen an ihrer großen Reichweite un der Zahl an jüngeren Mädels, die ihr zusehen, wäre eine deutlichere Reaktion besser gewesen.


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was ausschließlich daran liegt was einem selbst interessiert !


Klar, was einen nicht interessiert kann man ignorieren oder auch kritisieren.
Aber der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. November 2021)

Idealerweise sollte man solche Leute doch einfach kommentarlos sperren und nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Beleidigungen, Hateraids usw. sind auch bei kleineren Streamern immer häufiger ein Problem. Je weniger Aufmerksamkeit die Störenfriede bekommen, desto besser.


----------



## 1xok (10. November 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Ihr lest etwas, was euch auf etwas anderes bringt und ihr könnt das dann partout nicht finden?


Für den Fall, dass es außer mir noch jemanden interessiert  es ist dieser Film:




__





						Jahrmarkt (Film) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Dies war im Vergleich zu richtig heftigen Beleidigungen sicherlich ein eher harmloser Vorfall. Dennoch zeigt es IMHO die Schattenseiten eines bekannten Streamers. Es ist eben kein Zuckerschlecken, wenn man eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist. Was meint ihr dazu?


Ha! Das ist doch keine Beleidigung. 

"Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!"

DAS! IST EINE BELEIDIGUNG!


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ha! Das ist doch keine Beleidigung.
> 
> "Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!"
> 
> DAS! IST EINE BELEIDIGUNG!


Du dummer Bauer!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du dummer Bauer!


Ich zittere. Ich zittere.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2021)

Bis einer weint!   



Spoiler



Aber vielleicht ist das dann morgen eine News wert...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Bis einer weint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die würde dann aber einen neuen Titel tragen:

*PCG FORUM: McDrake beleidigt sauerlandboy79, er lässt sich das nicht gefallen

*


----------

